# Yippeeeeee Work Station up n running



## stuarth44 (Nov 17, 2021)

all working, just chain guard to do now, got pressure backed off to suit pressing ram, that's the 2 inch one , the 3 inch needs just low pressure to form plate, the hydraulic motor goes from 0-110 rpm, for forming you go slow, can form 48 inch wide, the 4 inch black cyl is for pressing yacht frames, pipe , whatever


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 17, 2021)

What sort of operations will you be doing with this?
Aaron


----------



## stuarth44 (Nov 17, 2021)

AGCB97 said:


> What sort of operations will you be doing with this?
> Aaron


BOAT  plates in compound, things like airstream in 1/8 plate, I was a yachtbuilder
this how I used to do it,


----------



## stuarth44 (Nov 17, 2021)

stuarth44 said:


> BOAT  plates in compound, things like airstream in 1/8 plate, I was a yachtbuilder
> this how I used to do it,


----------



## stuarth44 (Nov 17, 2021)

but i may build another, i dunno I'm 75 and suffered a stroke, it is harder now, not much use of my left arm


----------



## Martin W (Nov 17, 2021)

Very interesting! Nice work!
Cheers
Martin


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2021)

stuarth44 said:


> all working, just chain guard to do now, got pressure backed off to suit pressing ram, that's the 2 inch one , the 3 inch needs just low pressure to form plate, the hydraulic motor goes from 0-110 rpm, for forming you go slow, can form 48 inch wide, the 4 inch black cyl is for pressing yacht frames, pipe , whatever



Wow, thanks for sharing this!
Those I-beams are some very heavy metal. 
What an inspiring build.

Any chance you could get some short videos of the work station in action?

-brino


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi Stuart!  Quite a massive construction you have put together- did you build the rams or buy them? 
-Mark


----------



## benmychree (Nov 17, 2021)

I saw an English wheel on steroids being used to form 1/2" plate on the rebuilding of the 125 ft steam yacht Cangarda about 15 years ago at the Rutherford Boat Shop in Richmond Ca. Everything on the hull was curved, it came out beautiful, you can see it in all stages of construction online, just google the name.


----------



## stuarth44 (Nov 17, 2021)

thanks all, yeppers it is heavy but on cast steel casters
I  did not build the rams, but buy anything that comes up for sale
this is the old one, was ashamed of it so dismantled it, kept the radial motor and ram, had a screw jack to apply force. You can stretch too if you need compound stuff as in the photo of me in the 80s plating a sailing boat, we call this putting banana in the plate, it took 5 mins to teach my son how to, just make a ply template and bring it up little by little, this has a 8 inch R


----------



## stuarth44 (Nov 17, 2021)

yes Brino
I'm just abt to order 2 tonne 5083 from china
Aluminum Alloy Plate 5083
6400x1500x6
6400x1200 x4m
FOB Shanghai port 4.53usd/kg
bout 12 a kg here
I will use it to build boats, I  only have partial use of my left hand so I'm going to show people how and so on
you can see here I flared the bow, so that'll need wheeling, unfortunately I have no means of shrinking plate edges, ECKOLDs start at abt 25k



brino said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing this!
> Those I-beams are some very heavy metal.
> What an inspiring build.
> 
> ...


ss


----------



## stuarth44 (Nov 17, 2021)

stuarth44 said:


> yes Brino
> I'm just abt to order 2 tonne 5083 from china
> Aluminum Alloy Plate 5083
> 6400x1500x6
> ...


----------



## stuarth44 (Dec 14, 2021)

formers from ironbark timber, here pressing web in, to straighten after bending web out, , the latter for boat frames, sometimes you may go too far , so you need to press back, so today making all manner of formers steel and hardwood


----------

